# Hydraulics Problem



## swax (Jul 24, 2011)

The hydraulics quit on my TL70 . I was using a brush hog for about 4 hours and the deck went down. I tried to pick it up but the lift handle had no effect and felt lose. I parked the machine to take a look underneath. I noticed a small leak at a hydraulic valve mounted to the frame but everything else looked okay. I tried the loader and it did not work. The hydraulic fluid was a little bit HIGH. I was not sure if I needed hydraulics to drive the machine so I left it in the field. I went back this morning after I read the manual and it seemed safe to drive. After starting it up everything was working again. Their is less than 1300hrs on the tractor. I have the NH repair manual . I went through all the sections and believe it or not. It does not even have a section on the hydraulic pump. Its unbelievable. They show you how to disassemble the engine down to the last bolt but other than some specs on the pump nothing else. I did find the pump online at less than 200.00 but well change the filter first. Maybe someone had a similar problem. Thanks in advance.
swax


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Maybe air pocket cause by loose fitting?

Yeah you gotta love it when booklet says one or shows,and than you call the dealer and they chuckle until there service tech start scratch his head.:dazed:


----------

